# Gt Timberline FS



## Rockyrider83 (7. April 2010)

Hallo!
Da ich mein altes Jugendrad neulich im Keller entdeckt habe ein Timberline FS aus glaub 97 ich wollte ich hier mal Hallo sagen und gleich mal ne frage stellen:
Da es mein Jugendrad war und ich mittlerweile 1.80 bin wollte ich mal fragen ob es lohnt es nochmal aufzubauen ist nämlich ein 16 zoll Rahmen? Zu klein? Unfahrbar? 
Wollte damit eigentlich nur als mal kleine Runden mit meiner Tochter hinten im Hänger drehen eventuell mal ne kleine Tour.
Teile hätte ich nämlich ziemlich alles zum neuaufbau.

Das wäre für mich grad die billigste Lösung zum 2 rad und eigentlich ist es zu schade zum rumstehen haben.

danke


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin 1,79 und fahre mein Zaskar auch in 16 Zoll - passt mir hervorragend! Vorbau 140mm, Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung. Bei einer Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung ist bestimmt auch noch ein kürzerer Vorbau drin. Ich bevorzuge auf längeren Touren eine etwas kompaktere Sitzweise, sonst tut mir das Genick weh... Also alles rein subjektiv. Stahlrahmen waren aber von der Oberrohrlänge (glaube ich) noch etwas kürzer als die Varianten aus Alu. 
Also evtl. eine etwas längere Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung, ein ordentlicher Vorbau und ab geht's mit der Püppi im Wagen! Und noch vieel wichtiger: Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyrider83 (8. April 2010)

Danke so werde ich es denk auch machen. Fotos kommen wenn es fertig ist. Oder vieleicht auch ein vorher nachher.
Werde es auf 9 fach umbauen weil ich alle Teile rum hab.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. April 2010)

Fahrbar wird es schon sein. Ich selbst (ca. 1,80m) hab mal eins unterm Hintern gehabt. Fahrstil ist halt eher sportlich und lange Strecken machen sich dann bemerkbar.

Bei 1,80m bietet sich in aller Regel eher ein "universeller" 18 Zöller an.

Für dein Vorhaben sollte es aber auch gehen, ist nur die Frage ob du dafür noch viel ausgeben willst.


----------



## versus (11. April 2010)

ich fahre mit 1.80 ein 16"-psyclone mit 130er vorbau und einer setbackstütze:



geht 1a. habe es auch ohne probleme schon auf richtig langen touren eingesetzt.


----------



## tofu1000 (11. April 2010)

Dass du es auch immer wieder zeigen musst!   
Ich hoffe, so eins läuft mir irgendwann auch mal über den Weg. Wenigstens die Decals habe ich ja schon...


----------



## versus (11. April 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Dass du es auch immer wieder zeigen musst!
> Ich hoffe, so eins läuft mir irgendwann auch mal über den Weg. Wenigstens die Decals habe ich ja schon...



 gerne.

inzwischen habe ich noch weisse time pedale bekommen und einen satz avid ultimate bremsen. bei den passenden hebeln stecke ich noch in den verhandlungen


----------

